# Sore penis and testicle on 2yr old



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My 2 yr old is in cloth diapers and has had what looks like a yeast rash on and off recently. I've tried laundering with vinegar and grapefruit seed extract and used a topical antifungal cream on him which seems to help. I think I might need to go the next step with stripping but am hesitent to use bleach (as I read on diaperswappers is the next step)

He had a bad rash on his genital area from sitting in a poo diaper for too long







about 4 days ago and was recoiling when I would wipe him. I used antifungal on the bum area and that part is better now.

However, just the last couple of days, I've noticed that the tip of his (intact) penis is a bit reddish - nothing alarming-looking, but pinkish and irritated looking. There is also a slightly raised pinky rash on one testicle. Both are sore, as in he doesn't want to be wiped and complains when I do (I use plain warm water and cloth wipes).

Oh yeah, and prior to the bad rash incident, about 2 weeks ago I noticed his penis was just starting to retract a bit (without me or him trying to retract it). I could just see the tip of the penis underneath the foreskin.

I don't want to take him to the dr as I've read so many stories about them trying to retract to see the problem.

Should I try a baking soda bath, or antifungal cream onto the penis tip or ??

Thanks in advance. I'm totally new to this, and since DH is circ'd, he's no help. He had also wanted to get DS circ'd, so if there are issues associated to leaving him intact, I'll get the 'I told you we should have circ'ed' speech.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

You can rest assure and tell your husband it's a GREAT THING he was left intact. Otherwise, he'd have that rash on his bare glans.

If he had been circ'd, would he prefer you had his permanently exposed glans cut off to avoid rash on it? Or how about his testicles? The entire penis? That's the only way to avoid getting diaper rash on the area.

My point is, intact is the default and it's there for a reason for it-- for _protection_!!!! The foreskin is resilient at self-healing. And as I stated, it protects his moist glans from being kernalized due to constant exposure to diapers and underwear... and rashes that would otherwise cause even more distress to his tender (entire) penis and his testicles.

Girls get rashes, too in that area and NOTHING is suggested being amputated. If it happens, I wouldn't let your husband slip back into that insecurity issue. Your son is MUCH BETTER OFF being an intact male w/ a diaper rash.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would use the antifungal on the penis apply liberally to the whole penis from tip to base. Not sure what brand of antifungal you are using. But be sure to use it for the recommended number of days.

I dont know anything about cloth diapers but I know someone else will.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, mamas. Yes, I'm totally happy with my decision to not circ my son. Dh hasn't said anything yet, but I know he will if it seems there is a problem which *may* due to being intact. I'm going to ask around to find a good dr in case I have to take him to see one if there are penis issues in the future. I like my family dr and he's Ok with me doing selective vaxing, and the fact that I'm still BFing, but nothing has been brought about circ'ing, or intact penises.

Regarding the cream, I'm using an antifungal called clotrimazone, or something like that. It's available without a prescription, so probably not very potent.

Today he was scratching at his genital area a bit so I gave him a bath, and also used the fungus cream on his entire genital area. It is less red and the actual tip of the penis looks better.

I just wasn't sure if it was a bacterial infection, yeast, or a normal reaction to foreskin becoming retractable.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

You can rest assure this has _nothing_ to do w/ him being intact.

I hope this clears up ASAP.







:


----------



## laidbackmomto2 (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. I'd give him baking soda baths as well; it seems to soothe angry red areas. You might also try giving him probiotics in his diet. Natural yogurt is excellent, and can even be applied directly to the area of yeast infection (although its rather messy). I'd stick to the clotrimizole (same stuff used for jock itch) myself. You can also get kids probiotic at health food stores to add to his regular foods.

And I wouldn't overly worry about your Dr and his thoughts on circumcision. It is rather uncommon here in BC (~10%). If you do take your DS in, just discuss the no retraction rule prior to removing his diaper. You could even request that you do any manipulation of his genitals for the doctor to check.

ETA: "I just wasn't sure if it was a bacterial infection, yeast, or a normal reaction to foreskin becoming retractable."

Treating for yeast will not make a bacterial infection worse, if that ends up being what it is. The opposite is true, however, as taking antibiotics will eliminate the good bacteria that keeps yeast in check. Your DS could also be experiencing a bit of separation trauma, but again, treating for yeast will not make this any worse. It was obvious with my DS that his foreskin was separated from the glans around 3, but at 8, he is still non-retractible as the opening hasn't relaxed or widened enough to fully retract. I suspect hormones (in several ways,







) in the next 10 years will take care of that.

Cindy
Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried to answer you yesterday but my internet went out so let me try this again.

First, The redness you see could be normal, especially since you said that separation has begun. If you see more of the inner foreskin now it will appear reddish. My son's tip is always red. He is very fair and the blood is close to the surface and it looks more red after he has recently peed. I would say give him a bath with 1/4 cup of baking soda and wait. If he is not complaining of itching, burning and it is not looking peely then it is probably not a yeast infection. I will bump a thread that discusses this. When I first started seeing my son's penis was red at the tip, I flipped out and got all concerned. Now I know it is totally normal and it doesn't worry me in the least.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

If it is yeast you can use monistat but you will also need to switch to disposables. You will have to strip your diapers in VINEGAR and let them hang to dry in the sunlight to kill the yeast. You can look up the stripping method using vinegar for yeast on the internet. I would strip them very well (maybe a couple times) and only start using cloth again when the yeast is gone.

Don't go to the doctor at this point. Usually they "see" problems that don't exist. Unless he is in extreme discomfort and very swollen and oozy it is not an infection. Infections are rare.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info and support, mamas!

The penis itself looks better again today, but the rash on the scrotum area is still there. I think it is rash, and I definitely need to do something about the diapers as it's recurring.

Problem is that there is no sunlight to speak of here this time of year, so I'll have to use something else. I've been putting vinegar in the wash and using the sanitary cycle, but it doesn't seem to be doing the trick. I'll look it up on diaperswappers and see what others suggest. Anyone ever boil their diapers? Or, would using the dryer for a long period of time on 'hot' work?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laidbackmomto2* 
Sounds like you're doing everything right. I'd give him baking soda baths as well; it seems to soothe angry red areas. You might also try giving him probiotics in his diet. Natural yogurt is excellent, and can even be applied directly to the area of yeast infection (although its rather messy). I'd stick to the clotrimizole (same stuff used for jock itch) myself. You can also get kids probiotic at health food stores to add to his regular foods.

And I wouldn't overly worry about your Dr and his thoughts on circumcision. It is rather uncommon here in BC (~10%). If you do take your DS in, just discuss the no retraction rule prior to removing his diaper. You could even request that you do any manipulation of his genitals for the doctor to check.

ETA: "I just wasn't sure if it was a bacterial infection, yeast, or a normal reaction to foreskin becoming retractable."

Treating for yeast will not make a bacterial infection worse, if that ends up being what it is. The opposite is true, however, as taking antibiotics will eliminate the good bacteria that keeps yeast in check. Your DS could also be experiencing a bit of separation trauma, but again, treating for yeast will not make this any worse. It was obvious with my DS that his foreskin was separated from the glans around 3, but at 8, he is still non-retractible as the opening hasn't relaxed or widened enough to fully retract. I suspect hormones (in several ways,







) in the next 10 years will take care of that.

Cindy
Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)

Thanks so much for the info. My DS is allergic to milk so I can't give him yogurt. I wonder if there's any non dairy probiotics. . . I'll check that out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinalonestar* 
I tried to answer you yesterday but my internet went out so let me try this again.

First, The redness you see could be normal, especially since you said that separation has begun. If you see more of the inner foreskin now it will appear reddish. My son's tip is always red. He is very fair and the blood is close to the surface and it looks more red after he has recently peed. I would say give him a bath with 1/4 cup of baking soda and wait. If he is not complaining of itching, burning and it is not looking peely then it is probably not a yeast infection. I will bump a thread that discusses this. When I first started seeing my son's penis was red at the tip, I flipped out and got all concerned. Now I know it is totally normal and it doesn't worry me in the least.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

If it is yeast you can use monistat but you will also need to switch to disposables. You will have to strip your diapers in VINEGAR and let them hang to dry in the sunlight to kill the yeast. You can look up the stripping method using vinegar for yeast on the internet. I would strip them very well (maybe a couple times) and only start using cloth again when the yeast is gone.

Don't go to the doctor at this point. Usually they "see" problems that don't exist. Unless he is in extreme discomfort and very swollen and oozy it is not an infection. Infections are rare.

Thanks for your help. I appreciate it!


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

You are welcome! You can get a probiotic supplement called Restore that is designed for babies. It has a little milk component but not enough to bother those with milk allergies.

No, dryer heat won't kill the yeast. Sunlight, grapefruit seed extract and vinegar are the remedies that I know of.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinalonestar* 
You are welcome! You can get a probiotic supplement called Restore that is designed for babies. It has a little milk component but not enough to bother those with milk allergies.

No, dryer heat won't kill the yeast. Sunlight, grapefruit seed extract and vinegar are the remedies that I know of.

Hmmm, good to know. Thanks again.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

DS has always been prone to yeasty rashes. Boiling our diapers has helped, and we haven't had to do that often.

I know it's not all natural, but the best thing we've found to use on him is actual womens' yeast infection cream. It knocks it right out and is usually just about what a doctor's office would prescribe, without having to pay for an office visit and prescription. Just an idea, but it's helped us.

Also, DS is a super super soaker, and it's helped us to use something like a microfleece layer or something similar close to his skin.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks! I put my whole stash of diapers through GSE, vinegar AND bleach as a last resort. They're in the dryer now and I'll do the whole cycle again tomorrow. I'm putting both kids (DD wears a diaper at night only) in 7th Gen sposies and treating them both with yeast infection cream for several days and hopefully that'll be the end of it.

I think I'll also put DS and I on a dairy-free probiotic, as DD already eats lots of yogurt.

Yeah, I already use a microfleece liner at night, and DS is already in all cotton or hemp (except for the liner) and wool at night. The last few days I've gone cover-free to let his bum air out more.

Fingers crossed that I won't have to boil - gosh, how long would that take? My stash isn't huge like some people's, but I have probably 40 fitteds, plus some doublers, etc. How long do you need to boil for? I would definitely need to borrow my mom's big soup pot!


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alison's Mom* 
Thanks! I put my whole stash of diapers through GSE, vinegar AND bleach as a last resort. They're in the dryer now and I'll do the whole cycle again tomorrow. I'm putting both kids (DD wears a diaper at night only) in 7th Gen sposies and treating them both with yeast infection cream for several days and hopefully that'll be the end of it.

I think I'll also put DS and I on a dairy-free probiotic, as DD already eats lots of yogurt.

Yeah, I already use a microfleece liner at night, and DS is already in all cotton or hemp (except for the liner) and wool at night. The last few days I've gone cover-free to let his bum air out more.

Fingers crossed that I won't have to boil - gosh, how long would that take? My stash isn't huge like some people's, but I have probably 40 fitteds, plus some doublers, etc. How long do you need to boil for? I would definitely need to borrow my mom's big soup pot!

glad you have all under control... actually, you can just throw boiling water in your washer









But I can swear by baking soda baths. My son gets them everyday religiously and we cd as well. When he was born, his penis will get really really red because I know it was the way I was washing my nappies. I have finally figure out the best washing method, strip every 2 weeks, baking soda baths every day, and voila. So economical too, since baking soda is cheap







oh and I keep a diluted vinegar in a sprayer in the diaper changing table for when he does his major poopie explosion







Also, since I switch to Homemade laundry detergent, his parts has never look so healthy..

good luck and keep us updated ..


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertandenith* 
glad you have all under control... actually, you can just throw boiling water in your washer









Well, I'm not sure how to do that in a front loader - any ideas? And, we use the sanitizing function so it's supposed to be super hot water already. . . . not sure if adding boiling water to the wash would make that much of a difference, but I can see how keeping the diaper in a rapidly boiling pot of water for 10 min (or whatever) would maybe kill off whatever is still lurking in there.

The baking soda bath every day is a good idea, though - thanks! I might start doing that.


----------

